# Who Else Likes The S&W K-22 ?



## Hammerdown

Hello
I am a new member here, and wondered how many other member's like the K-22 Revolver made by Smith & Wesson.I have collected a few in the past 20 Years, and have never seen one that was not accurate or smooth. What is you opinion of this revolver, and if you have one to share I would love to see it, as I can't get enough of them. Here is one I am very fond of that was made in 1935, and took me 20 Years of hunting to find one like it original. Being a Pre-War K-22 These were all hand made, and it is the smoothest functioning K-22 I have due to all the hand fitting, and carefull Polishing done back then. I shoot it often, and it is deadly accurate. Hammerdown


----------



## Chestnut

Well, it sure is a pretty gun, but I've never owned or even shot one. What do they typically go for?


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello Chestnut
The One show was made from 1931-1939. It is a Pre-War model called the Outdoorsman, and they average $600.00-1200.00 when you can find a good example. This one took me 25 Years to find. Regards, Hammerdown


----------



## Whelen35

I have had one since I was 15. Mine does not look nearly a nice as yours, but it has been every where I have been able to take a gun to, shot lots of stuff, asnd will likely still be doing it for longer than I will be here on earth. A good 22lr rifle and pistol is the best investment a shooter can make.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Years ago I had a 1964 Vintage S&W Model 17 K-22. That Revolver was a little picky about what ammo it liked (like most .22 LR's are) but when fed a diet of what it liked it too was amazingly accurate.

Years later I had a newer S&W Model 617 6" that I had shortened to 5 3/8" (to match the overall length of a 5" S&W Model 629 Classic I had at the time). It too was amazingly accurate but did not have the feel of that old 1965 vintage K-22.

I have always longed for a 4" S&W Model 18 K-22, but never have owned one.

Larry


----------



## Hammerdown

> I have always longed for a 4" S&W Model 18 K-22, but never have owned one.


Hello Larry
The Good news is, You can get the model 17-5 with a 4" Bull Barrel as they are much newer, 1987-1990.This Model was Only Produced for a Three year period replacing the model 18, then they dropped the Bull Barrel and replaced them with the Heavy under-Lug style barrels. The bad news is, They are hard to locate as well. The one above took me 10 Years to find.  Hammerdown


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello Larry
I Too Like the Model 18, and have a pair of them. My Favorite is the Nickel one shown,But this model had to be custom ordered to get this finish, so there is not all that many used floating around, and they shoot every bit as accurate as their longer barrel cousin the model 17. :wink: Hammerdown


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello
I came across this model 17-3 K-22 made in 1968 Last Weekend. It has an Odd Call Gold Bead front sight on it. I took it to the range and it proved to be another Tack driver like my other K-22s. I cant get enough of them, but have not seen any Stainless ones that catch my eye yet. Regards, Hammerdown.


----------



## Hawkeye_90

I have a k-38 which is the same except its on a 38 body . I love it would never get rid of it


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

I've got a nickel K22 17-3 with 8" barrel. I've seen bookoos of the blued ones but none of the nickel. Is mine a lot more rare or what?


----------



## Savage260

I have one that looks exactly like the first picture. It was the only gun my grand father ever owned. I will post a picture of it when I get home.


----------



## Savage260

This is my K-22 First Model, or K-22 Outdoorsman. The letter I received from S&W doesn't give a date of manufacture, but it does say that S&W records show that it was sold in June of 1933, so it is at least that old. I have never shot it, but I have cleaned it on a regular basis. It just sits in my safe now, hasn't seen sunshine in about 15 years.


----------

